# Muscle-tearing massages?



## HSBulker (Mar 20, 2006)

I was watching that Supersize She show on TLC (I believe) a few days ago, and I was wondering if anyone has heard about or maybe even tried the massage therapy she was having to supposedly tear her muscles?

If so, does it really work? Are there any risks?


----------



## Big A (Mar 20, 2006)

I dont' know what they are talking about on that show as I haven't watched it, but I assume you are talking about fascial massage, or deep tissue massage.

It is fantastic at recovery and keeping you injury free and healthy, and I get it done at least once a week, sometimes twice a week, every week of the year.


----------



## HSBulker (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe it was deep tissue massage. They were rubbing down her legs and arms and all, seemingly pretty hard. And she was wincing the whole time.


----------



## Juicyr6 (Mar 21, 2006)

Big a do you have a regular massage every week or a deep tissue massage?


----------



## Big A (Mar 22, 2006)

Deep tissue every week. It's painful though. Sometimes you get a tear in your eye LOL


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 1, 2006)

i beleive you are talking about ART. it's very painful and works very well


----------



## Juicyr6 (Apr 5, 2006)

ART is active recovery technique i believe so...and i had a chiropractor doing that to my knee justa few weeks ago...deep tissue massage i believe is different


----------

